# Wedding Invitation



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry I am getting this out so late, but I have only recently received authorization (permission from Missy) to post this.Missy and I are getting married on May 30th at St Michaels church 4:00 pm. There will be reception after the wedding at the Hilton on the Beach (cocktail, open bar starts at 5:30, dinner at 6:30, dancing after dinner).

This goes out to buddies past and present who I have not been able to get invitations to. Looks like we have plenty of room, so anyone who would like to come, feel free to come to the wedding, reception, or both. 

The only thing that I ask is this.. If you decide to come, please rsvp to the web address listed below so we can have an idea of how much food we need. The hotel wants a final number by Wednesday at noon, so I would ask that you RSVP by then.

If you decide you want to stay at the hotel, we have reduced rates, so just let me know.

Thanks, hope you guys can come by and do some drinking/dancing with us. 

Here is the web site

www.momentville.com/missyandchris

Thanks,

Chris

850-313-0147


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulationsand best wishesto both of you.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats man. Long time no see. You ever going to get back out there and kill some fish. 

I should be able make the wedding.:letsdrink


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

bro, must be nice to have a sugar momma that will let you invite everybody on the pff to the wedding. congrats....i won't be able to make it, best wishes and don't get too drunk so you can consumate the shit out of the wedding night.

GET PICS TO POST


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn Chris if there's any way possible for me to be in town that weekend I'll be there man.I'll talk to my boss this week and see how things are looking. Either way, have an awesome time!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *kennethmandel62 (5/24/2009)*Damn Chris if there's any way possible for me to be in town that weekend I'll be there man.I'll talk to my boss this week and see how things are looking. Either way, have an awesome time!


Hey Kenny, we need to get out and kill something when I get back. I have this semester off.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (5/22/2009)*Congrats man. Long time no see. You ever going to get back out there and kill some fish.
> 
> I should be able make the wedding.:letsdrink




Yeah, Jon. I have you and your wife down on the list. We will definately be getting out toward the middle of June when I get back.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunately I'm off this summer too. I'm all about though man. Take care and hopefully I'll see ya this weekend.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *www.fishing (5/27/2009)*Hell yeah.A Funeral with free drinks and food.Ill be there if its ok with you.I can bring my miss also/.


uhhhh wedding....?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Congratulations Brother on the wedding !!!*_

*Awesome !!!*

_*This year makes 20 years for me, and it can be oh so great !!!*_


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep,

Everyone is invited. You and your wife are welcome if you would like. 

You guys have a good week, this will be the last time I'm on for a couple of weeks. I will post up when we get back from Jamaica. I am going to try and get some diving in while I am there, so I will post up the report. I'm not sure if you can spear-fish there or not, but I'm definately going to give it a try.

Chris


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats man! good luck on the hunting in Jamaica.


----------

